
Wiltshire valley locals build their own mobile phone network - ColinWright
https://www.ft.com/content/e2f50ee7-7fc6-4155-bfd4-fcc4b2314847
======
ColinWright
There's more discussion, and a more detailed article, over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24111002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24111002)

~~~
dang
Ok, we'll re-up that one instead of this one. (A mod had put this one in the
second-chance pool, so it will got a random placement on HN's front page. See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)
for explanation.)

------
xayahe
With the FCC 2.5 GHz Rural Tribal Window[1], I would expect a lot of the
tribes (or their designated org) will be trying to put up their own data
networks. Its nice to see others that have already succeeded, as it seems like
a pain to get any information on what equipment is needed.
[https://dlandroid.com/showbox-apk/](https://dlandroid.com/showbox-apk/)

------
neonate
[https://archive.is/72cwb](https://archive.is/72cwb)

------
jmatthews
Non paywalled version
[https://www.google.com/search?q=ue4+archviz&oq=ue4+ar&aqs=ch...](https://www.google.com/search?q=ue4+archviz&oq=ue4+ar&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l4.6337j0j7&client=ms-
android-google&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8)

~~~
nulbyte
Did you mean to post a link to a Google search?

